# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مجلس الهلال ولبس خمسه

## احمر مكة

*الضرب المره دي ضرب منظم 
وتم الضرب هذه المره بالطوب والحجاره 
والمضروب عشان اترشح لمجلس الهلال 
يعني الواحد لما يدخل المجلس يلبس زي ناس ابوطيره 
...
اي زول عايز يدخل مجلس الهلال يعمل علي الاتي 
1- يشتري ليهو زي من ناس ابو طيره 
2- تعين عدد ثلاثه حراس شخصين 
3- الدخول في تدريبات كثيره لمجموعه من فنون القتال 
ملحوظه هذا العرض لا يشمل تايسون لانو تايسون مخيف وقبل كدا قال ليهم انا ارجل منكم 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*واليوم ما ان تم اعلان على همشري في المجلس 
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور من قوات الفلول التي ساندت فريق ...
وهذه الفلول تعتبر من مجموعة انصار الهلال امام مباني لجنة الاستئنافات 
هذا الاعتداء تم قبل صدور القرار وربك رب الخير انو القرار ما صدر 
وحتي مولانا القاضي لم تسلم عربته من هجمات الفلول حيث حطمت سيارته الخاصه 
وتفيد التقارير من احد الفلول قال عشان قدم الطعن لهمشري 
حيث حطمت سيارة مولانا مختار المستشار  القانوني لنادي الهلال وحيث لم تعلن المحكمه القرار بسبب الهرج والفوضي عقب حضور الرجره للدفاع عن همشري  .

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وقام المستشار الفاتح مختار لنادي الهلال  
قمنا بفتح بلاغات ضد بعض  الاشخاص لاحضار من تسببوا في الحادثة
 اه المساله جابت مراكز واقسام والاقسام دي بتذكرني المستر عارزيتو وحي الحبش 
وكانت لجنة الاستئنافات قد اجلت قرارها بشان القضية الى يوم الاحد المقبل  لاتاحة الفرصة لعضو نادي الهلال علي همشري باحضار المستندات التي تؤكد  اقامته في السودان 

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*سا ساتر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الايام دي الهلالاب جدارين للاقسام اكتر من جريهم للاستادات

*

----------


## الجامرابي

*دوامة ان شاء الله ما تنتهي
                        	*

----------

